# Shakes and Fidget Buffed-Account



## Reylith (25. Oktober 2014)

Guten Tag,

 

zuerst einmal: Ich habe keine Ahnung wieso, darf aber nicht in das direkte shakes and Fidget Unterforum hier schreiben. Ich habe einfach keine Berechtigung dort ein neues Thema zu erstellen, weswegen ich den Thread nun hier - im Browsergames Unterforum - erstelle. (Bitte auch gleichzeitig jemanden es zu verschieben, damit es richtig sitzt.)

 

So, zu meinem Problem.... ich weiß inzwischen zwar nicht mehr warum, aber ich habe damals meinen alten Buffed Account gelöscht, offensichtlich nun aber wieder einen neuen. Ein Kumpel von mir brachte mich dann auch wieder auf das Game Shakes and Fidget, also probierte ich es einfach ein weiteres Mal aus. Neuer Buffed-Account, also auch neuer Shakes and Fidget Account, da mein alter wohl weg ist - so dachte ich jedenfalls. Ich wusste ohnehin die Accountdaten zu meinem alten SF-Char nicht mehr, also fing ich einen neuen an. Nun hat es sich jedoch ergeben, dass ich meinen alten SF-Char wiederbekam. Meinen neuen Magier (Level 12 und nach diesem Account - Reylith - benannt) werde ich nun ohnehin nicht mehr weiterspielen.
Meine Frage nun also: Auch wenn es nur rein optischer Natur ist, besteht die Chance meinen alten SR-Char mit meinem neuen Buffed Account hier zu verbinden? Ich hätte lieber meinen alten 175er Krieger im Profil, statt den neuen Char (den ich ohnehin nicht spiele).

 

 

Gruß

Rey


----------



## ZAM (25. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

 

wir leisten keinen Support für das S&F-Spiel und haben weder Zugriff auf die Accounts noch Charaktere. Das Löschen des buffed-Accounts schließt nicht automatisch die Löschung des S&F-Accounts mit ein. Die einzige Möglichkeit die du jetzt hast: Beide löschen und von Vorn anfangen. Jedoch unterstützen wir offiziell das Spiel nicht mehr, da unser Verlag keine Partnerschaft mehr zum Spiel pflegt.

 

Gruß


----------



## Reylith (25. Oktober 2014)

Guten Abend,

 

hrm verstehe.... ich dachte nur ihr könntet den Eingetragenen SF-Char auf meinem Buffed Account verändern. Also der, den ich mir hier auf eurer Seite auch als Profilbild anzeigen lassen könnte. Das geht also nicht?

 

Gruß Rey


----------



## XxCupcakexX (9. Juni 2015)

hallo. ich versuche verzwifelt mir einen account bei shakes and fidget auf dem buffed realm anzulegen. man soll wohl seinen buffed account mit dem game verknüpfen. leider finde ich dazu keinerlei möglichkeit. der sf support meint ich soll hier im support forum dazu was finden. das wurde wohl alles überarbeitet. aber ich finde dazu nichts. 

kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## Patiekrice (10. Juni 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XxCupcakexX (10. Juni 2015)

also gibt es keine möglichkeit.


----------



## Patiekrice (10. Juni 2015)

Richtig. Du kannst dir einen ganz normalen S&F-Account erstellen, aber via Buffed gibt es das nicht mehr.


----------



## Hulupaz (29. Juli 2015)

Also kann ich mich per App auf Android nicht mehr anmelden? Dort gitb es nämlich nur noch Welt 1 bis Welt xx, jedoch keinen buffed-Server mehr (oder ist der buffed-Server unter einer der Welten zu erreichen?) - also kann ich das Spiel lediglich per Browser weiterspielen und nicht mehr mit Handy... schade.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juli 2015)

Schade, aber da können wir leider nichts machen.


----------



## Hulupaz (2. August 2015)

Danke für das Reply - vielleicht bekomme ich den Buffedserver da irgendwie heraus. Im Browser funktioniert das Spiel ja noch hier von Buffed, obwohl es vor einiger Zeit komplett umgebaut wurde.


----------



## Greendesert (3. August 2015)

Also, am iPad sowie am iPhone kann ich noch auf der Buffed-Welt spielen.


----------

